# Gros Problème Mail (Lion)



## le-mac (22 Juillet 2011)

Hey Dude's,

bon mon problème est tout tout simple: Mail ne fonction plus.

J'ai ne sais pas quoi dire, il ne s'ouvre plus, plante et je ne peux que la forcer à quitter...

Quel qu'un aurait une idée??

J'ai regardé sur Google, et je ne trouve pas vraiment le même problème.

Amicalement Kikou


----------



## jeanmichel5 (22 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi ! Repris depuis une sauvegarde en 10.6.8 > Utilisateur>Bibliothèque>dossier Mail et depuis préférences, toujours dans bibliothèque > com.apple.mail.plist à remettre au même endroit dans Lion. A l'ouverture de Mail il recommence la procédure d'importation... et c'est goal !
Bonne chance !


----------



## le-mac (22 Juillet 2011)

Donc il me faut une sauvegarde de Snow Leo 10.6.8, je vais chercher le dossier et je copy-paste?  J'espère que j'ai encore une de ces sauvegrade...   Merci!!


----------



## boss89b (22 Juillet 2011)

Alors pour moi il semblerait que ce soit un pb avec le par feu, désactive le pour voir...


----------



## le-mac (23 Juillet 2011)

ben... en fait, il n'était même pas actif....


----------



## savryro (27 Juillet 2011)

Moi je ne reçois plus de courrier d'une de mes boites... Je peux encore envoyer mais je ne reçois plus rien :mouais: J'ai appelé mon hebergeur : rien à faire c'est Apple. J'ai appelé Apple, une demie-heure plus tard : "on va le dire à nos ingénieurs"... Hum, c'était pas "on appelle le technocentre" mais presque


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2011)

J'ai vu quelques fils intéressants sur des méthodes d'authentifications en IMAP : Apple semble effectivement travailler sur le sujet.


----------



## wolf (17 Août 2011)

Moi j'ai des problèmes SMTP entre le nouveau Apple Mail et Gandi.
J'arrive pas encore à trouver comment résoudre cela. Sur Snow ça marche nickel.



-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Puisqu'il est question de Mail, de SMTP, etc.. on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## MacDavid (26 Août 2011)

Mes problèmes sur Mail version Lion sont:

- Le nombre de messages non lus indiqué dans le dock ne correspond pas à la réalité. il en manque toujours.
- Mail semble fonctionne tout le temps, alors que je voudrais qu'il relève le courrier que une fois par heure.

Des pistes ?

Merci d'avance à tous.


----------

